# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB Yolunda Kararlıyız: Tam Üyelik Başvurusu Yapılıyor...

## ceydaaa

sd.jpg1983 yılında Türkiye'de sivil idarenin yeniden kurulması ve 1984 yılından itibaren Türkiye'nin ithal ikameci politikaları hızla terk etmesi ile beraber, Türkiye'nin dışa açılma süreci başlamıştır. Böylece 12 Eylül 1980 tarihinden itibaren dondurulmuş bulunan Türkiye-AET ilişkilerinin canlandırılması süreci başlamıştır.

Türkiye, 14 Nisan 1987 tarihinde, Ankara Anlaşması'nda öngörülen dönemlerin tamamlanmasını beklemeden, üyelik başvurusunda bulunmuştur. Komisyon, bu başvuru ile ilgili görüşünü 18 Aralık 1989'da açıklamış ve kendi iç bütünleşmesini tamamlamadan Topluluğun yeni bir üyeyi kabul edemeyeceğini belirtmiştir. Ayrıca, Türkiye'nin, Topluluğa katılmaya ehil olmakla birlikte, ekonomik, sosyal ve siyasal alanda gelişmesi gerektiğini ifade etmiştir. Bu nedenle, üyelik müzakerelerinin açılması için bir tarih belirlenmemesi ve Ortaklık Anlaşması çerçevesinde ilişkilerin geliştirilmesi önerilmiştir.

Bu öneri Türkiye tarafından da olumlu değerlendirilmiş ve Gümrük Birliği'nin Katma Protokol'de öngörüldüğü şekilde 1995 yılında tamamlanması için gerekli hazırlıklara başlanmıştır. İki yıl süren müzakereler sonunda 5 Mart 1995 tarihinde yapılan Ortaklık Konseyi toplantısında alınan karar uyarınca Türkiye ile AB arasındaki Gümrük Birliği 1 Ocak 1996 tarihinde yürürlüğe girmiştir. Böylece, Türkiye-AB Ortaklık İlişkisinin "Son Dönem"ine geçilmiştir (Bkz. III. Gümrük Birliği). Gümrük Birliği, Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği ile bütünleşme hedefine yönelik ortaklık ilişkisinin en önemli aşamalarından biridir ve Türkiye-Avrupa Birliği ilişkilerine ayrı bir boyut kazandırmıştır.

----------

